# Schwarz-Weiss-Bild vektorisieren



## Tridi (5. Juli 2010)

hi,
ich hab leider nicht so viel ahnung vom vektorisieren...
ich möchte das bild auf posterxxl.de drucken lassen..
schön wäre es im format 80 x 60 cm.. 
60 x 45 cm waren auch noch ok, aber eben bisschen klein.

leider ist das bild dafür zu klein und müsste vektorisiert werden..
würde das einer hinbekommen? das wäre echt super!

http://www.1loveto.com/wp-content/uploads/leli-drake-copyright-1.jpg


----------



## Johannes7146 (5. Juli 2010)

Evtl solltest du diesen Thread besser hier posten: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/jobboerse-jobs-tutorials-de/
Bitte nicht sofort einen neuen eröffnen, sondern warten, bis ein Mod. diesen Beitrag verschoben hat.


----------



## smileyml (5. Juli 2010)

Fotos vektorisieren ist grundsätlich mit einem Verlust von Informationen verbunden. Zudem scheint das Bild einem Copyrigt zu unterliegen.

Zudem ist das Bild mit einer Menge Arbeit verbunden, wonach ich vor dem Verschieben wissen will, ob du dafür Geld ausgeben willst oder nicht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Tridi (5. Juli 2010)

wär schön, wenns einer machen würde ohne geld zu bekommen..


----------

